# Chefs of UKM assemble



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

I've bought a few packs of beef strips i was going to bulk cook into a curry but the heat is killing me so want to cook it up to use cold in wraps instead. Any recipe ideas? Maybe a fajitas seasoning?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Fajita seasoning would be good


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Restaurant Teriyaki Sauce Recipe - Food.com

nice and simple


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

stir fry the beef strips with garlic, fresh ginger (grate it) chopped chillis, salt and pepper then add a little soy sauce and honey near the end and cook til sticky.

or just do what andy sugested in his above link that i didnt read before typing this :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cook the beef marinated in the flavour of your choice... Garlic mine
Add to a salad and dressed
Done


----------

